# Si vous voulez des sujet en français....



## mjarkas (24 مايو 2006)

Je suis un étudiant en France et si vous voulez des sujet ou des articles en génie civil/ Structure, ... Fondation..Technique des ingénieurs ...je suis prêt à l'envoyer ..​


----------



## rtaleb (24 مايو 2006)

je vous remercie infiniment frère mjarkas, et je vous serais tres reconnaissant ci vous pouvez m'envoyer les articles de C200 à C352 du dossier 
GÉOTECHNIQUE. MÉCANIQUE DES SOLS ET DES ROCHES des techniques de l'ingénieur.
Baraka Allaho Fik.


----------



## مشاري (24 مايو 2006)

Peut aider à développer ce que vous avez ici au forum à être disponible à chacun


----------



## Fouâd (24 مايو 2006)

Bonjour merci à tout pour l'importance de l'échange de documentations de génie civil en français surtout les ingénieurs algérien qui soufre avec les documents arabes.
je suis un ingénieur en génie civil option construction civil et industriel et je suis prêt de répondre ou poser des question concernantle domaine au but d'améliorer nos connaissances en génie civil.
Merci
Fouad.


----------



## sabdou (24 مايو 2006)

*safa_doc_2005*yahoo.fr*

bonjour
je suis un ingenieur et j'ai besoin des documentations concernant le domaine de parasismique
si qulqun peut m'aider
barak allaho fikom ya ikhouat
merci


----------



## mjarkas (26 مايو 2006)

Technique Ingénieur SOL


----------



## حرطليق (26 مايو 2006)

Frere:salam
je suis trés content de lire votre proposition trés génereuse consernant la documentation de technique de l'ingenieur,et j'en serai tés reconnaissant de la m'envoyer surtout celle de la mécanique des roches(articles,sujet,exercices,...)ainsi 
de la mécanique des sols,bréf de la géotechnique.Mes salutations.j'attend votre réponse.et Merci


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

*مشاركة*

:80: الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## mjarkas (27 مايو 2006)

Important
Pour les ingénieurs francophone je vais mettre les document Techniques ingénieurs
DANS
مكتبه المنتدى قسم المدنيه للكتب والمجلات الالكترونيه


----------



## mjarkas (27 مايو 2006)

*FondationSuperficielle*

FondationSuperficielle


----------



## mjarkas (27 مايو 2006)

*Suite............................................. .............*

Suite..........................................................


----------



## Fouâd (27 مايو 2006)

Je vous remerci bien mon ami.


----------



## حرطليق (27 مايو 2006)

Cher Mjarkas
Merci infiniment pour ce geste très généreux,sincérement je ne trouve pas l'expression de remerciement que vous méritiez.Quedieu vous bénisse frére.Je vous souhaite bon succès dans vos études.Enfin je suis entrain de les télecharger avant de les feuilleter.je sais d'avance leur valeur scintifique.Si vous en avez plus ne m'oublier pas surtout tous ce qui concerne la mécanique des roches,sujets d'examens et autres
بارك الله فيك و سدد خطاك في حياتك و في دراستك.


----------



## الحسون المدني (28 مايو 2006)

je vous remercie infiniment frère mjarkas


----------



## mahdi1999 (28 مايو 2006)

salam a tous les freres et soeurs 
merci frere pour ces documents,
si quelqu un parmis les frere ne peut nous donner le principes des ferraillage des copole
merci d avance,


----------



## mjarkas (29 مايو 2006)

*Suite technique de l'ingénieur SOL*

Suite technique de l'ingénieur SOL


----------



## mjarkas (29 مايو 2006)

*disposition constructive particu*

disposition constructive particu


----------



## mjarkas (29 مايو 2006)

*Constructions parasismiques Eurocode 8*

Constructions parasismiques Eurocode 8


----------



## youcef_dz (29 مايو 2006)

الله ينورك.


----------



## rmel (29 مايو 2006)

merci infiniment


----------



## حرطليق (29 مايو 2006)

Frére mjarkas
Merci beaucoup;c'est fantastique
j'attend plus notamment de la mécanique des roches
Bon succès


----------



## mjarkas (30 مايو 2006)

*meca des roches*

meca des roches


----------



## mjarkas (30 مايو 2006)

*constru metal+mixtes*

mixtes+constru metal


----------



## mjarkas (31 مايو 2006)

*Est que quelqu’un*

Est que quelqu’un peut m’aider a mettre les dossiers sur 
مكتبه المنتدى قسم المدنيه للكتب والمجلات الالكترونيه
Sa sera mieux 
Merci


----------



## حرطليق (31 مايو 2006)

Meeci ,Merci beaucoup frére Mjarkas
Mes salutations


----------



## houssamrifai (1 يونيو 2006)

Merci beaucoup Habab mjarkas
I wish you the success to help your own country in the near future
best regards


----------



## belehrash (16 يونيو 2006)

Merci enormement. 
Est-ce qu'on peut trouver ls PS92 et Le EC2 en Pdf?


----------



## elgaid59 (16 يونيو 2006)

erci mjarkas

pour ces documents.


----------



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom ,je cherche un bookin sur la rdm et l'elasticité. ou un ouvrage Dunod sur la mecanique generale
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mjarkas (19 يونيو 2006)

*RDM stabilité élastique.*

RDM stabilité élastique.


----------



## yassine-maroc (19 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom 
جزاك الله خيرا
AKhi mjarkas tu peut uplod un ouvrage dunod ou memotech c'est mieux


----------



## عبدالكريم06 (19 يونيو 2006)

merci pour ces efforts louables! svp je cherche des cours pour l aprentissage de robot mellinium


----------



## M-agadiri (19 يونيو 2006)

machkooor mon frère mjarkas


----------



## ing.mohamed_lemine (19 يونيو 2006)

Bonjour,
je vous remercie frère MJARKAS pour votre disponibilité,et je serais reconnaissant de m'envoyer des exemples sur le calcul des massifs de fondations


----------



## Mustapha Amine (20 يونيو 2006)

merci bien


----------



## م . نادين (21 يونيو 2006)

je vous remercie infiniment frère mjarkas, et je vous serais tres reconnaissant ci vous pouvez m'envoyer des documentations 
concernant le domaine mecanique des fluide articles,sujet,exercices,


----------



## mjarkas (22 يونيو 2006)

*Adduction et distribution d’eau*

Adduction et distribution d’eau
Dispositifs de prélèvement des eaux


----------



## mjarkas (22 يونيو 2006)

*Eaux de distribution*

Clarification
Objet des traitements
Traitements spécifiques


----------



## mjarkas (22 يونيو 2006)

*Réhabilitation de canalisations*

Traitements unitaires
Réhabilitation de canalisations
d’assainissement sans tranchée


----------



## mjarkas (22 يونيو 2006)

Traitement des eaux usées urbaines


----------



## mjarkas (22 يونيو 2006)

*Béton hydraulique*

Béton architectonique
Béton hydraulique
Béton à haute résistance
Béton de poudres réactives


----------



## mjarkas (22 يونيو 2006)

*Fabrication du béton hydraulique*

Bétons de fibres métalliques (BFM)
Béton hydraulique
Contrôle de qualité du béton
Fabrication du béton hydraulique


----------



## الحسون المدني (24 يونيو 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م . نادين (24 يونيو 2006)

merci infiniment et si vous avez des documentations concernant l'ecoulements en charges et l'ecoulements a surface libre
articles,sujet,exercices


----------



## Fouâd (27 يونيو 2006)

Merci Beaucoup mon ami Majraks et baraka ellaho fika.


----------



## عبد العوف فقي (27 يونيو 2006)

Je te remercie bp car tu es un home très généreux, J'espere que tu va trouver tout ça dans ta balace final


----------



## bobyh4003 (18 يوليو 2006)

Merci mon gas pour pour ta contribution


----------



## bobyh4003 (18 يوليو 2006)

Je cherche des docs sur le calcul et concept des routes et auto-routes


----------



## oskar (18 يوليو 2006)

*salut*

Bonjour,
je vous remercie MJARKAS pour votre participatiion avec ces documents, continu


----------



## المهندس 518 (19 يوليو 2006)

مشكور الأخ ماركاس و أسأل الله عز و جل أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mjarkas (29 يوليو 2006)

*Fondation Superficielle*

http://rapidshare.de/files/27418058/fondation_superficielle.pdf.html


----------



## Fouâd (29 يوليو 2006)

Je vous remerci bien mon ami majrkas pour votre participations positive et votre efforts et j'espère que tu continueras sur cette maniere et Merci.


----------



## bonito (6 ديسمبر 2006)

merc
i 
je vous remercie infiniment frère mjarkas


----------



## agui (6 ديسمبر 2006)

merci beacoup pour cet effort j'espere nous envoyez des sujets sur le béton précontraint et la dynamique des structures et mercie en tout les cas
abdelkader ing en génie civil


----------



## waleed12 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

salam alikoum akhouna barak'allahou fik....et merci bcp...si tu veux bien nous donné votre email pour qu'on reste en contacte...


----------



## souhil_gc (7 ديسمبر 2006)

salut mon frère çava "khou" merci pour ce jeste très génereux de ta part.
je suis un ingénieur en G-C et j'exerce mon metier depuis 2003 et dans l'ensemble çava pour le moment et je vous serais tres reconnaissant ci vous pouvez m'envoyer le code bael91 modifié 99 .
merci beaucoup


----------



## tranquil78 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

merci énormément. j'aurais bien aimé que vous m'envoyer un truc sur la géologie appliquées au barrages. j'ai fais moi aussi l'ENSHMG.


----------



## دلس (14 ديسمبر 2006)

je vous remrcie infinement mon frere que dieu tu protage


----------



## rachidbo (14 ديسمبر 2006)

MERCI BEAUCOUP CHER AMI MJARKASJ'AIMERAIS BIEN UNE DOCUMENTATION SUR L'AVANT METRE ET LES CALLCULS D'ATTACHEMENT APRES ACHEVEMENT DES TRAVAUX


----------



## rachidbo (15 ديسمبر 2006)

Merci Beaucoup Cher Ami Mjarkasj'aimerais Bien Une Documentation Sur L'avant Metre Et Les Calculs D'attachement Apres Achevement Des Travauxde Batimentou De Genie Civile En General


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (15 ديسمبر 2006)

bon jour mes amis
j' ai une question s il vous plait

Est-ce que comme le compaaratif d superiorite
*Constructions parasismiques code de france ou Constructions parasismiques Eurocode *​_merci beucoup_


----------



## rachidbo (15 ديسمبر 2006)

j'attends toujours des reponses a ma question de" la part biensure de tous les membres de ce groupe et merci infiniment


----------



## rachidbo (16 ديسمبر 2006)

Alors Les Amis J'attend Toujours Une Documentation Concernant Les Avant Metres Et Attachement Des Quantites Realisees Apres Achevement Des Travaux Et Merci Beaucoup


----------



## rachidbo (26 ديسمبر 2006)

j'attends toujours des reponses a ma question de" la part biensure 

de tous les membres de ce groupe et


----------



## super_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2006)

j'ai besoin des regles parasismiques 92


----------



## mjarkas (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*Technique de l'ingénieur\Constructi*

Technique de l'ingénieur\Constructions parasismiques Eurocode 8.


----------



## moubarek (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*AUTOCACAD 2004 et plus*

salam a tous les freres et soeurs 
j ai une formation en AUTOCAD 2004 
si vous avez des cours ,TP, en documenbts ou en videos 
je vous serez tres reconnaissant 
si quelqu un parmis les frere peut m aider
voici mon e-mail

qaidi*caramail.com 

merci d avance​


----------



## ing.mohamed_lemine (27 ديسمبر 2006)

merci mon frere pour votre disponibilité et je vous serai reconnaissant de me fournir quelque chose sur le béton précontraint


----------



## super_engineer (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Adorno (1 يناير 2007)

Bonjour frères
j'aimerai savoir comment cracker Mensura 4.1 avec le fichier cad.kbr
surtout le processuce
merci


----------



## سوما122 (4 يناير 2007)

merci mon frère pour les document que tu as mis à notre disposition je serai reconnaissante si qlq peut me fournir des documents sur la constructions mixte et les eurocodes merci d'avance


----------



## faldayeh (17 مايو 2007)

Salamo alikom ,je cherche ce bookin" Hydraulique unidimensionnelle
Partie 2
Coups de bélier et phénomène d'oscillation en masse
Pompes centrifuges"

PERNES P.

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## djamel-al (20 مايو 2007)

salam alikom. je demande si q.q pouver m'aider de trouver le code d'accés pour Canadian geotechnical journal car j'ai bousoin de l'article du professeur Brooker "Earth pressures at rest.... an,ée 1965" ces trais urgents.


----------



## ELHO (20 مايو 2007)

merci mon frère pour les documentation , et que allah vous donne la joie et le bonheur *fi donia wa al akhera*, je veut plus que ça c c possible ton frère rachid9177


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (20 مايو 2007)

Merci Cher Frere 
C Un Grand Effort De Ta Part


----------



## المهندس 518 (20 مايو 2007)

مشكوور أخي على المجهود، ابحث عن نوتة حسابية مفصلة note de calcul عن الجسور المتحركة أو les pont roulant pour les hangars métalique اذا ممكن و مشكور مسبقا.


----------



## mjarkas (22 مايو 2007)

*Construction métallique*

salut voilà des documents concernant les construction métallique


----------



## المهندس 518 (22 مايو 2007)

مشكوووور أخي مجركس و اعتذر عن الاصرار اذا كانت موجودة نوطة حسابية للponts roulants لاني في امس الحاجة لكيفية و طريقة حساب هذه الاجهزة مع ملحقاتها و بارك الله فيك


----------



## anir (22 مايو 2007)

great thanks my brothers .We need more and more .god bless you


----------



## anir (22 مايو 2007)

sir la i g3al rabbi i njahk fi hayatk Great thankGreat thankGreat thankGreat thankGreat thankGreat thankGreat thank


----------



## rachidbo (23 مايو 2007)

Je Cherche Si Possible Un Document En Francais Equivalent A :the Civil Engineering Handbook
Je Vous Serais Tres Reconnaissant Chers Amis Et Que Dieu Vous Aide Tous


----------



## rachidbo (23 مايو 2007)

rachidbo قال:


> Je Cherche Si Possible Un Document En Francais Equivalent A :the Civil Engineering Handbook
> Je Vous Serais Tres Reconnaissant Chers Amis Et Que Dieu Vous Aide Tous[/QUOTE
> 
> CE DOCUMENT EXISTE DANS CE FORUM MAIS EN ANGLAIS]
> C POUR CELA QUE JE DEMANDE QUELQUN EN FRANCAIS


----------



## spacingdream (23 مايو 2007)

salut a tous je suis aussi un ingenieur Travaux publics et je peut etre utile tanque je suis dans votre domaine 
.en laisse cette rebrique specialement pour les francophones
ING Yousfi Chef de projet


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (25 مايو 2007)

thank you my *Freind* because you are a very useful, I hope that you will find all that in your balace at final


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (26 مايو 2007)

*Merci*



*



Merci mon ami parce que vous êtes très un utile, j'espèrent que vous trouverez tout cela dans votre balace à la finale ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*:30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: *​


----------



## ISSEK (26 مايو 2007)

ASSALAM
je geométre " Topographe" jest ce que tu as une idée sur les programme de topographie et merci bien


----------



## مراد005 (27 مايو 2007)

merci beucoup ami mjarkas 
tu nous a beaucoup aider par ta documentation


----------



## djamel-al (2 يونيو 2007)

salut mon frère je cherche un article qui se trouve sur Canadian geotechnical journal du professeur Brooker cette article est de titre Earth pressure at rest relation at stress history qui a publier en 1965 sur Canadian Geotechnical journal .


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## مراد005 (2 يونيو 2007)

moi aussi je souhaite participer par de la documentation
trouver ci-joint un manuel de maçonnerie en terre cuite
bonne lecture


----------



## أحمد الهمالى (8 يونيو 2007)

> Pouvez-vous me donner une réponse pour ce quation de toi expérience, « veuillez être le code français pour la conception concrète très bonne et l'adquate pour des conceptions ? comparé à l'autre des codes de conception


:30: :30: :30: 
:33:​


----------



## mjarkas (8 يونيو 2007)

*sécurité incendie*

sécurité incendie


----------



## mjarkas (8 يونيو 2007)

*Rdm*

J'espère être utile


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (8 يونيو 2007)

Vous Etes Tres Utile
Et Vous Meritez Lz Plus Grands Remerciement Cher Frere
C Un Tres Grand Effort De Votre Part


----------



## mjarkas (8 يونيو 2007)

*Fondations profondes*

Fondations profondes


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*CBSPro_Manuel_de_formation_01-07*

CBSPro_Manuel_de_formation_01-07


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*ELEMENTS_FINIS_OBA_130600-m2h*

ELEMENTS_FINIS_OBA_130600-m2h


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*formation_Dallia_v2*

formation_Dallia_v2


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*Formation_neige_et_vent*

Formation_neige_et_vent


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*Formation_Perfectionnement_CM66-042001*

Formation_Perfectionnement_CM66-042001


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*formation-MANUEL_cables-flambement-non_lineaire-1006*

formation-MANUEL_cables-flambement-non_lineaire-1006


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*La_Charpente_ACIER-oba-04_2004-fr*

La_Charpente_ACIER-oba-04_2004-fr


----------



## mjarkas (17 يوليو 2007)

*Le_calcul_sismique-2005*

Le_calcul_sismique-2005


----------



## agui (17 يوليو 2007)

Merci Mon Ami Mjarkas Pour Ce Postage.
Tu Peux Visiter Le Lien Double V Geniecivil Point Orgue
Merci Beaucoup


----------



## أزفون (18 يوليو 2007)

Salam

Merci Agui

J'ai Deja Vu Ce Nom Quelque Part


----------



## agui (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي أزفون
oui c'est moi


----------



## waleed12 (18 يوليو 2007)

salam alikoum... j'ai deja vu ces deux nom kelke par hihihihi


----------



## waleed12 (18 يوليو 2007)

salam alikoum... merci mon frére pour vos aides ....


----------



## أسماء1986 (23 يوليو 2007)

Je suis une étudiante en algerie et s'il y'a plus que ça svp envoyer le a moi et merci pour ça​


----------



## SAYE (26 يوليو 2007)

Je vous remercie .J'ai, besoin du logiciel PLAXIS pour étude de stabilité.MERCI INFINIMENT


----------



## المهندس 518 (26 يوليو 2007)

salam o alaikom, est ce vous avez des documents ou une documentation sur les structure ou les toiture tridimensionnelle et leurs assemblage (methode de calcul des assemblage et verification des elements est necessaire) thanks a lot sir mjarkas


----------



## المهندس 518 (30 يوليو 2007)

المهندس 518 قال:


> salam o alaikom, est ce vous avez des documents ou une documentation sur les structure ou les toiture tridimensionnelle et leurs assemblage (methode de calcul des assemblage et verification des elements est necessaire) thanks a lot sir mjarkas



the same request sir mjarkas i do need it a.s.a.p:4:


----------



## ing.mohamed_lemine (2 أغسطس 2007)

nous vous attendons toujours mon cher ami


----------



## HAMA_28 (2 أغسطس 2007)

merci ma soeur


----------



## mjarkas (3 أغسطس 2007)

*compos meta flechi assemblage*

compos meta flechi assemblage


----------



## سعد33 (3 أغسطس 2007)

سبحان الله
الحمد لله
الله اكبر


----------



## rachidbo (5 أغسطس 2007)

Meci infiniment cher ami Mjarkas pou les efforts que vous faites.


----------



## بوزيان هواري (22 أكتوبر 2007)

merci beaucoup mon frère, je vous demande des documentations sur les VRD etudes et travaux et je vous remercie infiniment. mon email [email protected]


----------



## Djelloul (22 أكتوبر 2007)

merci pour votre effort


----------



## رمرر (27 نوفمبر 2007)

est ce que je peu avoir la regle apsad r3 ou NFPA12 mais en francais et surtout je cherche un logiciuel de calcul hudraulique d'un inctallation de CO2 (biphasique"


----------



## سليم العربي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

merci infiniment


----------



## المهندس 518 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

i need tri dim documentation in french thanks


----------



## فاروق ن (25 يناير 2008)

je vous remercie infiniment frère mjarkas


----------



## BerkaniSamir (29 يناير 2008)

moi aussi j'ai de ça au berkanisamiryahoofr merci


----------



## حميدة سارة (1 فبراير 2008)

salem
je suis ingénieur de l'algérie, et on a vraiment de difficulté pour avoir de la documentation en français, donc si je trouve quelque chose d'intéréssant je nésiterais pas à vous le communiquer et j'éspère de mème de votre part
merci d'avance


----------



## المهندس 518 (1 فبراير 2008)

thanks a lot sarah,me too i am from algeria but so bad in french


----------



## مسلم يوسف (11 فبراير 2008)

Je suis un étudient en équipement technique 
Je serai très reconnaissant d’obtenir des documents de votre part en installation électrique
Plomberie sanitaire et climatisation


----------

